# التطلع للمستقبل في هندسة عمليات التصنيع والمشاريع الصغيرة



## Taimor_lang (18 ديسمبر 2006)

1 - نظرة للمستقبل

ان فن أو علم الإنتاج يتوجه حيث يقاد ويعتمد على الإخلاص والعزيمة المبدعة للأفراد الذين يمكن أن يوجهوا قوى بناءة في قنوات مثمرة.
ان أخصائي الإنتاج يمكنهم ان يطبقوا قدراتهم الإبداعية لتحقيق تقدم المنشآت الصناعية التي يعملون بها. 
ففي مجال تصميم المنتج، يمكن لمهندس البحث ان يبحث عن تجميعات جديدة للمبادئ الأساسية ليفكر في منتجات لم تعرف بعد. ومهندس التطوير يمكنه الآن ان يستكشف المواد المستحدثة الجذابة في الإعلام المحلي ليختبر تطبيقها على المنتجات. ويمكن لمصمم المنتج ان يعيد دراسة الفنيات المصاحبة مع أرقام القطع وقوائم المواد وتحديد الأبعاد والمذكرات التوضيحية ليجعلها متوافقة مع المتطلبات التي يفرضها استخدام الحاسوب لتخطيط الإنتاج واستخدام آلات الورش ذات التحكم الرقمي للتصنيع .
-	وفي مجال هندسة عمليات التصنيع، يمكن لمهندس التصنيع، بل يجب عليه، ان يعترف بان التقنيات المتاحة حاليا له توفر الفرصة لأن يطبق مبادئ إنتاج الحجم الكبير على منتجات خاصة ولكميات صغيرة حتى قطعة واحدة.
وينبغي على مهندس الإنتاج ان يتبع هدف ان يتدفق كل منتج يشرف عليه تدفقا مستمرا.
-	ومهندس العمليات يمكنه ان يعد نماذج للعمليات المتتالية القابلة للتطبيق على مجموعات كبيرة من القطع المكونة، الأمر الذي يوفر الفرصة للقطع الجديدة والتي تم تغييرها بأن تتوافق بأقل قدر من المراجعة الفنية.
-	وفي مجال هندسة العدد تتواجد أعظم إمكانية لزيادة القيمة المضافة للرجل ساعة. وعلى الرغم من ان التكلفة لدينار من المعدات الإنتاجية في ازدياد، إلا أنها لاتزيد بالسرعة التي تزيد بها العمالة بما فيها المنافع الهامشية. ومهندس العدد ، بإنتاجه قيمة مضافة وعمليات بأكثر من الآلة، يمكنه ان يسهم إسهاما أكبر في زيادة الأرباح .
-	أما مهندس تخطيط المصنع فإنه يواجه تحديا من انكماش الحيز غير الإنتاجي في المصنع. ان المصنع يبرر وجوده على أساس القيمة المضافة لكل متر مربع. ولذلك ينبغي تحليل كل حيز يقع بين عمليات إنتاجية بكل دقة . ومهندس تخطيط المصنع المبدع يمكنه ان يتخلص من الحيز الذي لايكون مكرسا لأغراض إنتاجية.
والتكاليف العالية لمناولة المواد التي نادرا مايمكن قياسها بدقة مثل تكاليف العمالة المباشرة، فإنها ينبغي أن تضغط بعناية كوسيلة لتقليل تكاليف العمالة المباشرة. ومع الظهور المتواصل لمعدات مناولة مواد جديدة كثيرة التنوع، يمكن لمهندس مناولة المواد ان يختار تجميعات منها ليحقق الوضع الأمثل لها.
-	ووظيفة مهندس المصنع وصيانة أصبحت أكثر تعقيداً فقد صار عليه ان يوفر تكوينا يعظم فعالية كل من مهندسيِّ العدد ومناول المواد.
-	وبالمثل، لم تعد وظيفة مهندس الصيانة تقتصر على تدريب فنيِّ صيانة مهرة والاشراف عليهم، مثل ميكانيكيين وكهربائيين وبرادين ولحَّامين للصيانة. وعليها ان يعمل على رفع مستوى القوى العاملة لتشمل فنييِّ تشخيص يمكنهم ان يحللوا ويصححوا الصعوبات التي تتعلق ببعض معدات التحكم والأجهزة الإلكترونية والآلات ذات التشغيل الآلي.
-	ويبدو ان الإسهامات في التقدم التي يمكن ان تخبز في مجال هندسة الطرق تميل لأن تتغير عكسيا مع النجاح الذي يتحقق بواسطة أخصائي الإنتاج الذي تم ذكره. عندما لايكون أخصائيو الإنتاج الآخرون لايؤدون عملهم جيدا. يمكن ان يكون مهندس الطرق فعالا لأنه يمكنه ان يدخل طرقا وإجراءات ذات كفاءة . وفي الناحية الأخرى، عندما يكون الأخصائيون الآخرون دون جدارة ومهارة، تكون مهمة مهندس الطرق ومهندس تبسيط العمل أكثر سهولة وأقل أهمية.
-	وفي مجال قياس العمل تكون الإسهامات الممكنة للمهندس الصناعي ومهندس قياسيات الوقت مشابهة لتلك التي لمهندس الطرق ومهندس تبسيط العمل- مع بعد إضافي لدقة الوقت. وعندما يقاس العمل ويتم التعرف على مواقع التكاليف العالية كنتيجة لعدم تطبيق أخر الفنيات المتاحة، يكون كل من المهندس الصناعي ومهندس قياسيات الوقت في وضع ممتاز لتقييم المشاكل وتقديم توصيات مناسبة.
وعندما يظهر قياس الوقت ان كلا من الإمكانات الإنتاجية والمساعدة تؤدي وظيفتها جيدا، وانه تم تطوير طرق تشغيل سليمة، يمكن عندئذ للكل من المهندس الصناعي ومهندس قياسيات الوقت إعداد قياسيات وقت مناسبة والتوصية بخطط حوافز تحث كل منتج على ان يبذل اقصى جهده.
والتقدمات في تقنية الحاسوب مفيدة بشكل خاص لمقرر التكاليف لأن البيانات تتاح له في قوائم مناسبة. ويصبح في متناول يده جميع الأرقام التي تتعلق بالمواد والعمالة المباشرة والمصروفات الإضافية المتغيرة والثابتة وهيكلة التصنيع. ويمكن لمقدار التكاليف، وهو مزود بتدفق دقيق للتكاليف، ان يقدر قيمة المنتجات والتصميمات الجديدة أو المعدلة. وبتحديد مجالات الأخطاء الممكنة، يمكن ان يطور درجة عالية من الاعتمادية من البيانات التي يقدمها فيما يتعلق بقرارات هيئة الإدارة.
ويمكن أن يحدث أعظم تأثير على علاقات الزبون العملية في مجال جدولة الإنتاج . لأنه إذا كانت المنشأة لاتسلم في المواعيد ، فإنها تواجه احتمال ان تخسر استمرارية التعامل. ومخطط الإنتاج يواجه دائما مشكلة التقليل للحد الأدنى لتكاليف المخزون والتخزين، ولكن في الوقت نفسه الاحتفاظ بمخزون كافي لتحقيق الجداول. والسرعة العالية للحاسوب تساعده لأن يحقق ذلك. ومسئوليته الهامة الأخرى هي صحة التعرف على بند وقت الإعداد الأطول في منتج خاص، واعداد أرقام واقعية للعمليات الإنتاجية والمساعدة في المصنع.
والتزامات مشِّهل الإنتاج لاتتحقق إلا إذا نبّه أخصائي الإنتاج المعني لأي أخطاء تعرض موعدا محددا للإنتاج للخطر.
وربما يكون الإسهام الأعظم في الأرباح للمشتريات وذلك مع الاستثمار الأقل في العمالة ومع مخاطرة أقل نسبيا. ان مندوب المشتريات لديه المجال واسعا لاختيار البائعين والمواد التي تجتاز اختبارات النوعية والسعر واعتمادية التسليم. وفي نطاق شريحة معينة للنشاط، يمكن لمشتري ان يحدد بالضبط المزايا والعيوب التنافسية. ووظيفته هي أيضا الإبقاء على أمانة البائعين أو البحث عن البائعين الأمناء ليحلو محل غير الأمناء.
وينبغي على كل من المشرف والملاحظ ان يستوعب تأثير التقدمات الفنية ويترجمها إلى واجبات يومية يمكن ان يفهمها المنتجون ويؤدوها بحيث يمكن تحقيق مستويات إنتاجية ونوعية مقبولة وعليهما ان يمارسا نوعية القيادة التي تحفز المنتجين على ان يسعوا لمساعدة المنشأة لتحقيق أهدافها.
والحركة تمثل الخطوة الأخيرة في دورة الإنتاج وعلى رئيس الحركة ان يمارس باستمرار اتخاذ الحكم الصائب عندما يتخذ قرارات النقل للتسليم، وذلك للإختيار المناسب لمنشآت النقل الكثيرة ولوسائل النقل المتنوعة فيما يتعلق بمواعيد التسليم وتكلفة نقل وحدة المنتجات واعتمادية الأداء.

وسوف نوافي بباقي الخطوات إن شاء الله مهندس / تامر القزاز - مصر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يجزيك كل خير وبانتظار البقية


----------



## Taimor_lang (13 يناير 2007)

انا لا أجد أي إهتما من المهندسين ارجوا توجيهي في حالة نقدي وشكراً


----------



## زناتي (19 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
معلومات قيمة


----------



## the industry man (21 يناير 2007)

الموضوع جميل يا باشمهندس تامر

بس كان محتاج اهتمام اكتر في التنسيق (الخط - الفقرات - .....)


----------



## Taimor_lang (5 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجوا من سيادتك تنسيق الموضوع حتى يستفاد منه كل أعضاء المنتدى


----------

